

AngelList on the rise in Boston - abshaw
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/07/29/angellist-is-starting-to-heat-up-the-boston-startup-scene/

======
lexap
Not too cool how Nivi compares Boston to Estonia (I mean, really, isn't that a
bit childish?) but appreciated the article overall.

~~~
tbgvi
I didn't read it that way at all. He was asked what geographical areas are
seeing a bunch of activity and he mentioned Estonia. I didn't see any
comparisons between Boston and Estonia in there.

